# When to Risk Injury & Capture for Exam & Treatment?



## Bustergates (May 1, 2007)

Got a pair of pigeons that just won't leave. Past two weeks the male developed a lame leg. Noticed one of its earlier broods with similar anomaly. Want to know if, when and how it is appropriate to risk injury and capture for close examination and treatment. Is this a net on a stick procedure? Or should I just leave well-enough alone? Thank you.

And btw does anybody know what kind of authoring program the Webmaster for this site uses? Thank you.

-Peter-


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Peter,

If a pigeon has an injured leg I will always try to catch it to have a closer look, it could be something that can be sorted quickly , like string damage.

Whether to keep him in for treatment would depend on the nature of the injury and whether he/she had young in the nest.

I usually am successful at catching pigeons by hand after throwing peanuts around the one that I am after.  The stick and net method didn't work for me. The box trap described at this link is easy to make and works well:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Cynthia


----------



## googull (Jun 21, 2004)

Bustergates said:


> And btw does anybody know what kind of authoring program the Webmaster for this site uses? Thank you.
> 
> -Peter-


Peter - the Forum is powered by vBulletin. The main site http://www.pigeon-life.net was authored using Photoshop and Frontpage 97.


----------

